# Swimming and fitness gym near DIFC?



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

I recently moved to near DIFC, on sheikh zayed road. Just wondering, if there is any good fitness and swimming learning center for adults (since i am not very good in swimming).

Although my building provides both gym and swimming facilities free of cost, but i want a proper trainer as well.

Please give your input.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a trainer up at wafi but read about a gym in DIFC today

U Energy
A new workout spot in DIFC, U Energy is suitably swanky. Like P3, it also boasts its own in-house DJ, and has apparently been mistaken for a bar on more than one occasion. It’s state-of-the-art in here, with a free weight area, UFC cage and skiing machines. Packages start from Dhs4,000 for three months.
Building 4, Gate Village, DIFC (055 919 6666).


----------

